# Batteries



## HaulnSS (May 8, 2003)

I have purchased batteries from my local hobby shop, but saw these on EBay. I would like to pick up some spares, since 4 of these cost as much as 1 at the local store, I am interested.

Anyone know anything about them?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6025264895&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

Thanks!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

If you are going to play - bash this would be a good deal.

If you are going to race then I would invest in at least a few decent packs. You could start off with these but you will find out that you will need and want to upgrade later.

A buddy of mine got some similar ones from maxamps and likes them for what he does.

Just a thought for you.

mc


----------



## HaulnSS (May 8, 2003)

rctazmanmc said:


> If you are going to play - bash this would be a good deal.
> 
> If you are going to race then I would invest in at least a few decent packs. You could start off with these but you will find out that you will need and want to upgrade later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! They will be used for playing around and backup batteries for the others I already purchased.

I didn't realize RC cars had gotten so high tech!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I remember running 1200 scr batteries back in the day - then 1700 sce's came out and man what a scramble to get them.

I agree - technology in the rc world has jumped by leaps and bounds. Look at the old speed controls - they used to be huge. I now have a 1x1 novak gtx that is the equivalent to about 5 or more of the old ones with programming options.

We will soon have mind controled cars - that will be a trip.

mc


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you are going to play, dont spend to much on batteries, but if you are going to race on a competitive level you would definitly want to get some better batteries

Just my 0.2 cents

CD


----------



## skycop51 (Jan 17, 2006)

Newbie 2 and just need some fairly decent ones, do not intend on racing. Just running for me. Need charger too, ideas greatly appreciated here.

skycop51:]


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well if you are just going to play around, dont spend to much on neither batteries nor a charger. I would recomend the PROPHET PLUS (make sure you get the one with the LCD screen so you dont overcharge your batteries. its about 70 bucks. or you could go with the plan old prophet plus which is about 40 bucks but you take a risk of over charging your batteries. but If you wont to get a really nice charger I would get the duratrax Ice it is 129 but you also need a power supply. I got one myself it is a very good charger.

Hope this helped 
CD


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Personaly... I'd by two packs of these...

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCZW0&P=7

before I bought 4 packs of some un-named cells that you showed a link for on ebay...

Not all '3300' cells/packs are created equal... GP3300s are probably the BEST battery ever made for durablity and reliablity... Those packs that I posted a link to are made with GP3300 cells... Who knows what those blue packs on ebay are... I wouldn't trust them myself...


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

go to radio shack they got the gp 3300 really cheap and for playing around they would be good batteries

CD


----------

